
Show HN: Make money from virtual events hosted on Zoom - lanpaje
https://www.joinstream.io/
======
searchableguy
How is this different from twitch?

~~~
lanpaje
I'm an avid Twitch user and it's such a different experience (as a host and as
a viewer). The main difference is the content. Twitch is geared towards gaming
and Stream is geared towards virtual events. Another is how broadcasts are
portrayed. Twitch defaults to a public livestream that anyone can view. Stream
intentionally adds another layer and gates the Zoom event for privacy.

~~~
teddy_satoshi
Thank you for your interesting comments. What does it mean to have another
layer?

